# Beagle Puppy for adoption



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

After much consideration and many many tears I've made the decision to put Wesley pup up for adoption.

He needs a stable home with people who can give him more time than we can. We both work shifts and are moving house twice in the next twelve months and none of thus is fair on him.

He's a beautiful dog, six months old on Monday and very smart. He loves people and other animals, he's full of fun and energy and although I love him very much I have decided that this life isn't the best for him.

We rushed into the decision blind and now have to suffer this heartache but I know he could have a much better life somewhere else. 

As you know I live in jersey, I can get the ferry over to Weymouth and drive to anywhere in the south of the UK. I want him to be happy and get the most of his life and I know people here can give him that. 

I have given this a lot of thought and although sad feel it's the best decision for Wesley. If anyone would like to adopt this fun loving gorgeous beagle please get in touch.

Thank you all x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aww hun 

I cant help, but if I do hear of anyone wanting a pupster, I will let you know, but then, I'm way oop North!

I aint gonna judge ya hun, I dont know what goes on in your own four walls, so lets hope you get a good home for the wee lad.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you, im terrified people are going to Judge me for This.

It's breaking my heart but at the end of the day I want what's best for him and being coupes up in a flat most hours of the day is not fair for him.

We made the wrong decision getting a dog but what's done is done and now I need to make it up to him by finding him a brilliant new home.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I know you will be feeling guilty anyways, so who am I to make you feel worse??


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Claire my hearts breaking for you, I had to give up a lovely wee dog about 12 years ago as it was taken on in haste and I didn't have a stable condition for the dog, I was young and nieve and if all be told bloody stupid at the time. 
So i know what your going through atm.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh hun i am so very sorry, it must be heartbreaking to have to make this decision. 
All i can say is atleast hes at the age where hopefully he wont have many problems settleing in.
Have you thought about contacting Busters Mummy ( Sorry Beagle Mafia ) Im sure she works closely with Beagle rescue.

Wish i could.. hes such a lovely little boy but i am not well up on the breed at all xx


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you contacted his breeder?


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Linden_Tree said:


> Have you contacted his breeder?


I hadn't thought about that, but she's in south Wales. I don't know what's for the best really.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> I hadn't thought about that, but she's in south Wales. I don't know what's for the best really.


If you purchased from a good breeder, then they will have given you a contract stating they will take the dog back at any point during it's life, and either keep, or rehome it.

The dogs breeder should always be the first port of call.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes i would contact the breeder too.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Linden_Tree said:


> If you purchased from a good breeder, then they will have given you a contract stating they will take the dog back at any point during it's life, and either keep, or rehome it.
> 
> The dogs breeder should always be the first port of call.


I never got any contract when we got him. I've contacted beagle mafia for some advice, my heads all over the place at the moment.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> I never got any contract when we got him. I've contacted beagle mafia for some advice, my heads all over the place at the moment.


Is he KC registered etc, or just a pet bred boy?

If he didn't come from a reputable or responsible breeder, then i would go down the breed rescue route. They will give you help and support, and will help find him the best possible home, that will have been checked and measures taken to protect his future.

Private rehoming is fraught with problems, and if his breeder doesn't care what happens to him (no contract would suggest so) then as his owner it's up to you to do your best to prevent him from bouncing from home to home, and to hopefully stay out of a rescue centre.

There is nothing wrong with admitting you have made a mistake, it the choices you make now about his future, that are important.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Linden_Tree said:


> Is he KC registered etc, or just a pet bred boy?
> 
> If he didn't come from a reputable or responsible breeder, then i would go down the breed rescue route. They will give you help and support, and will help find him the best possible home, that will have been checked and measures taken to protect his future.
> 
> ...


Allegedly he's kc registered but 'the papers got lost in the post' and she never responds to my messages to get his reg number to do the transfer online. I know she breeds a lot, lots of different breeds though, she seemed genuine, but I guess you never know.

I feel like I've failed him but I can make it up to him by making sure he gets the very best from new owners. I'm trying my best


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well tbh if you say she "breeds alot" i would go with Breed rescue myself.. as Linden Tree says i would be very wary of doing a private rehome to someone i dont know from adam xx


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> Allegedly he's kc registered but 'the papers got lost in the post' and she never responds to my messages to get his reg number to do the transfer online. I know she breeds a lot, lots of different breeds though, she seemed genuine, but I guess you never know.
> 
> I feel like I've failed him but I can make it up to him by making sure he gets the very best from new owners. I'm trying my best


You haven't failed him. You've realised you can't offer him the best home, time or commitment, and rather than that just coping and making all parties unhappy, you're dealing with it whilst he is at an age where he will easily adapt and should easily find a new home.

Failing him would be you ignoring his needs, and keeping him even though you can't cope.

You live and learn, and when you are ready in the future for another dog, i'll bet every penny i have, you wouldn't make the same choices again in regards to breed or breeder.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Well tbh if you say she "breeds alot" i would go with Breed rescue myself.. as Linden Tree says i would be very wary of doing a private rehome to someone i dont know from adam xx


Yeah, tis easy to make mistakes, as we sadly found out with Vegas 

Deffo try breed rescue first hun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh hun (((((hugs)))))

Just seen this thread and as I have already said I am here for you every step of the way.

1) Please do not feel bad!! Giving a dog up for rehoming is one of the most selfless things you can do. Circumstances change and if you cannot provide the best home for little Wesley then it would be unfair to keep him somewhere where he wouldn't be happy. You are doing the best thing for little wesley and that is the nicest thing you can do for a dog. People have absolutely no right to judge you or to criticise.

2) From what I have read here and from what you have told me Wesley is a lovely boy and I am confident that I can find him a lovely home. I have not had any problems yet and do not plan on having any. Home checks are thorough and I promise Wesley will be OK. 

3) I know I said that transport is a problem but if I need to have Wesley here for a night or two between your travel and my travel to his new home then so be it, I will do my best for you and for Wesley.

4) I know there isn't a lot I can say right now that will help you with this but you now have my number and I am here for you anytime you need a chat.

((((((big hugs)))))) for being so brave

Gemma

xxxxxx


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Beagle Mafia said:


> Oh hun (((((hugs)))))
> 
> Just seen this thread and as I have already said I am here for you every step of the way.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your kind words and your help. I'm feeling very sad lots of tears, but also happy that I have people like you to help me with this, and that I have finally made this hard decision for wesleys benefit. He is a lovely pup, so full of love and happy  if it were a different time in my life or if circumstances were different it would have been perfect. Now I need to do what's best for him, he's the most important thing and deserves the best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words and your help. I'm feeling very sad lots of tears, but also happy that I have people like you to help me with this, and that I have finally made this hard decision for wesleys benefit. He is a lovely pup, so full of love and happy  if it were a different time in my life or if circumstances were different it would have been perfect. Now I need to do what's best for him, he's the most important thing and deserves the best.


And I am here to help you 

(((hugs))) for you and handsome Wesley xxx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

im sorry its come to this. 

gem will defo help you out though. shes the best person for the job


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Ducky said:


> im sorry its come to this.
> 
> gem will defo help you out though. *shes the best person for the job*


Not sure I agree with that  but I will try my best 

I am a rather strict homechecker if they can handle Buster they can handle any beagle 

Hope you are feeling a bit better today Claire. I am working on it


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Not really feeling better, just got a shitty email from some stranger about an advert I put up locally for re homing, I've taken it down now, I don't want him going to live with ass holes who judge people they don't know. Saying that I'm just wanting to make profit from getting rid of him.

Any way i put him straight, but still struggling. It's comforting knowing he'll be going somewhere great, I wouldn't risk private re homing in jersey, this place is jam packed full of weirdos with too much money and too little sense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> Not really feeling better, just got a shitty email from some stranger about an advert I put up locally for re homing, I've taken it down now, I don't want him going to live with ass holes who judge people they don't know. Saying that I'm just wanting to make profit from getting rid of him.
> 
> Any way i put him straight, but still struggling. It's comforting knowing he'll be going somewhere great, I wouldn't risk private re homing in jersey, this place is jam packed full of weirdos with too much money and too little sense.


I'd be weary of private rehoming. Try not to let the gits get you down. xxx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to help with transporting from weymouth to a beagle welfare rehoming officer x


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> I'd be more than happy to help with transporting from weymouth to a beagle welfare rehoming officer x


Thank you very much.
Haven't heard from Gemma for a couple of days but just sent her message.
Im re-thinking the whole thing though, I think I should soldier on and keep him, but I still dont think its the best life he could have. Im completely lost and confused now. And feeling pretty damn useless.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> Thank you very much.
> Haven't heard from Gemma for a couple of days but just sent her message.
> Im re-thinking the whole thing though, I think I should soldier on and keep him, but I still dont think its the best life he could have. Im completely lost and confused now. And feeling pretty damn useless.


Why don't you take some time to really think about it.... don't feel pressurised into anything? What can you actually offer Wesley in terms of daily exercise, etc? How long is he left, etc? Maybe it's not as bad as you think.......


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry you are giong through this it must be difficult As already said though if you do decide to rehome him I think Beagle Welfare is the way to go I foster for them sometimes and homecheck so know that a good suitable home will be found if you decide to give him up. Take care xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> Thank you very much.
> Haven't heard from Gemma for a couple of days but just sent her message.
> Im re-thinking the whole thing though, I think I should soldier on and keep him, but I still dont think its the best life he could have. Im completely lost and confused now. And feeling pretty damn useless.


I got your pm and will send a bigger reply when I get back from brownies later. If your not completely certain on what you want you shouldnt rush the decision. I have moved house with buster 4 times now and everytime I have been proud of his resilience and behaviour. Millie is the same. Beagles,adapt well to change and of you know you can give wesley a loving home then stick with it.

I am here every step of the way for advice, support and if needed rehoming. I will do my best for wesley and you whether you decide to keep him or rehome him.

You have my mobile number call/text any time you need to chat. Dont go through this alone. I wont pretend to know everything about the breed but I will try my best with anything you need.

Just think this.... you are questioning whether you are good enough for your boy. I have done the same time and time again. After my ectopic and recent separation from my hubby I often felt buster and millie would be better off without me, I felt useless. But there is one thing I could give my dogs daily and that was love, care and affection. As long as wesley is loved, cared for, fed and kept healthy he won't mind if some days walks are shorter or less frequent. My two are now very happy and things are as normal as they can be. Beagles are resilient and as long as they are loved and accepted as part of the pack they are happy. Think about it hun, I dont think its,as bad as you make out. Rememver I am ALWAYS here for you. Lunchtime is nearly over, ive written an essay... But after brownies tonight I am around for a chat.

(((((big hugs)))))

Gem xx


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

henry said:


> Why don't you take some time to really think about it.... don't feel pressurised into anything? What can you actually offer Wesley in terms of daily exercise, etc? How long is he left, etc? Maybe it's not as bad as you think.......


He gets left for a maximum of 6 hours in his room, which is about the size of 4 30" dog cages, and he has his cage left open, toys food water and his radio on. Though its not always 6 hours in fact rarely its 6 but If it is that long we get OH's mum to pop in and take him out for the loo and fresh air.

He gets about 30 minute walk a day, though I have skipped out on walks some days due to exhaustion and just play fetch with him in the field for half an hour - an hour.

He's going to be moving about with us if he stays, to a small flat with no garden, but there is a balcony and in about 14 months we will have a three bedroom house with a small garden but better than nothing.

He has adapted well to my lazy half assed life style and is a complete lap dog, loves to curl up on a warm lap and sleep and snore.

And he's so loved, not always by my OH but always by me, my favourite pastime now is going to the pet shop to buy him goodies, i spend hours there! I really think the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> He gets left for a maximum of 6 hours in his room, which is about the size of 4 30" dog cages, and he has his cage left open, toys food water and his radio on. Though its not always 6 hours in fact rarely its 6 but If it is that long we get OH's mum to pop in and take him out for the loo and fresh air.
> 
> He gets about 30 minute walk a day, though I have skipped out on walks some days due to exhaustion and just play fetch with him in the field for half an hour - an hour.
> 
> ...


There - at least he has someone to come in and see him during the day. There are plenty of dogs that are worse off and left longer. I think if you could manage to exercise him a bit more, he would be fine. Does he get more exercise (ie, off lead runs) at weekends, etc?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> He gets left for a maximum of 6 hours in his room, which is about the size of 4 30" dog cages, and he has his cage left open, toys food water and his radio on. Though its not always 6 hours in fact rarely its 6 but If it is that long we get OH's mum to pop in and take him out for the loo and fresh air.
> 
> He gets about 30 minute walk a day, though I have skipped out on walks some days due to exhaustion and just play fetch with him in the field for half an hour - an hour.
> 
> ...


I think you know deep down the best thing to do... And personally I know what I would suggest. Wesley is loved, looked after and well cared for. he's left alone for a while but has someone to check on him....even if he didnt they adapt pretty well. I used to leave buster but he was fine, now they have each other. They adapt 

Your situation will be temporary you must do whats best for you all. You said you were lonely where you are wesley will keep you going.

You must do what is best for you hun, whatever you decide I am here. Xx


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i have 2 dogs ...mollie and harvey ..i work and hubby works 
i work 7am til 2pm and sometimes 4 til 930pm ....my parents come in and let them out 
hubby takes them awalk before he goes to work i take them when i get home 
dont feel bad hun someone is going into him and he sounds happy enough.
and no_one on here will judge you


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Leaving Wesley for up to 6 hours some days is not a major problem IF you're making up for it when you get home and put him before yourself. (as well as someone popping in on him during the day)

By that I mean that after work, although you are tired, he gets a nice walk, some playtime and training that he may have missed out on during the day. It's important he gets all his training, socialisation and stimulation because he's a growing learning puppy. 



Having said that - when Charlie was young he used to be very ill when I left him. He was just too stressed. So only you know if Wesley is really ok being left alone.


----------

